# Wax moth worms didn't die



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

We got some frames from a guy and noticed the webbing and a few worms. So we froze the frames in the freezer for 5 days. Then moved them in a bag out to the shed. When I looked today at the frames, there was a live worm! So thinking freezing doesn't kill all eggs. What else might work, or should we burn the frames?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

refreeze the frames the eggs are harder to kill than the worms also make sure that the freezer is set on the coldest setting and that should kill everything


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

BT

though i haven't had any worms or eggs survive 5 days in the freezer, dont let those loose.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

eggs are on the small side and also contain very little water. You need a good strong freeze to kill them. A freezer barely running at 32 or something will freeze stuff, but if you put them on the top or something probably didn't get cold enough to totally freeze everything solid. I've had fruit flies come out of the freezer alive after 24 hours or so (the adults). None of them survived 48.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Which wax moth was it, greater or lesser. Lesses wax moth doesn't get killed by freezing...even frozen all winter with -20F lows. They're small larvae, often pink, and much smaller than the larger and fatter greater wax moth larvae.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

great information Michael I have sprayed them with a solution of lemon joy dish soap and water 1/10 and none survived and the bees cleaned it up and used the comb


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

they were greater wax moths


----------



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Which wax moth was it, greater or lesser. Lesses wax moth doesn't get killed by freezing...even frozen all winter with -20F lows. They're small larvae, often pink, and much smaller than the larger and fatter greater wax moth larvae.


It sounds like the lesser wax moth is what we have. I did notice the pinkish color. Thanks for the info. We have kept the frames in a bag away from our hives and will take care of them in the morning. It has been in the 20's here for the last few mornings. And the days are getting really short. Time for preparing for winter.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I figured as much. Keep them as cold as possible. Winter will be there soon and any activity will stop. In the spring, get bees on the combs.

You'll notice some of the larvae aren't pink...and most likely these will be killed by freezing. Jadczak told me he believes the pink larvae have an anti-freeze.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

Mihael have you ever tried a soapy water spray on them?


----------



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

seamuswildflower said:


> Mihael have you ever tried a soapy water spray on them?


I will try this today! It is 34' out. I will spray them and lay them out for the freeze tonight. Then gather them back up tomorrow for the day. See what happens....


----------

